# Huernia zebrina



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 12, 2014)

I really love stapeliads. This group's best known examples are the stapelias. They're all closely related to hoyas and milkweeds. Stapeliads in general have a well deserved reputation for their awful floral scents. They are the bulbophyllums of the asclepiad world. Come to think of it, the stapeliads really are the orchids of the asclepiads. They're well regarded for their interesting variations, range of colors from bright and beautiful to the macabre, large flowers, interesting shapes, and rarity.

Anyway, as highly as I regard them, I haven't really ventured into growing them. For one thing, I grow under T8s, and it's hard to provide enough light. Secondly, I grow phrags for a reason, they love my heavy handed watering routine, but stapeliads are succulents, they tend to suffer under my care. Finally, the stench. My primary growing area is my bedroom. Cool as it may be, I can't imagine falling asleep in a room that smells like a rotting cadaver or a giant pile of dog crap.

This long story of course, does have a point. It's my introduction to some level of success. This is Huernia zebrina. It's a small grower, with attractive flowers that fortunately don't really have much an aroma. These are commonly referred to as Lifesaver plants, because the center of the bloom is convex, richly colored, and definitely resembles a cherry lifesaver in size, shape, and color.

These are bud watch photos from a few days ago. It popped open over night, and is in full bloom now. I'll try to remember to take pics of the open bloom and post them ASAP.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2014)

Triffid!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Erythrone (Sep 13, 2014)

Wonderful Lifesaver plant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 13, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for the photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2014)

I'll bet that one stinks bad!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 16, 2014)

Interesting! How long does the bloom last? I see another bud getting ready right behind it I think....


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 16, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I'll bet that one stinks bad!



Fortunately, it does not. I don't detect any scent at all, good nor bad.



Wendy said:


> Interesting! How long does the bloom last? I see another bud getting ready right behind it I think....



I'll let you know. I'm not entirely sure myself. The plant took a tumble over the weekend when I was moving the plant shelves into winter configuration, and subsequently that first bloom closed up. But I don't know if that's a typical lifespan or not. I guess the next bud will be opening soon, and I'll know for sure.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 17, 2014)

Weird!


----------



## eteson (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow. It seems like a plastic flower!


----------



## bullsie (Sep 17, 2014)

Very very nice!!!! I imagine hard to resist growing more.


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2014)

That is a really cool and intricate flower.

Definitely orchid competitive.


----------

